# Lost keys



## Daniel200sx (2 mo ago)

So iv lost the keys to my 1999 nissan 200sx, so locked out of the car and can't get it home. I have tried a load of local locksmiths and they have all said they arnt able to do it due to the year, just wondering has anyone had this happen to them and if so what was your solution. 

Thanks in advance, Dan


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Unless the lock cylinders have been changed over the years, a dealer should be able to pull up a key-cut code from the VIN and cut you a key from the factory pattern.


----------

